# Smpl black -black tobh - dark horse & hobo v2



## Zegee

Some new toys I got recently 

Very happy with quality and the vape is awesome

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Nice @Zegee

What is the mod on the far right with the side fire button? Looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats an authentic atmizoo roller. very nice mod.Had one of them. best side firing mech

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> Nice @Zegee
> 
> What is the mod on the far right with the side fire button? Looks good



atimzoo roller


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Looking lekker @Zegee


----------



## SpaceRot

@Zegee Where did you get the SMPL?


----------



## Cat

@SpaceRot , Cape Vaping Supplies.


----------



## Zegee

Cat said:


> @SpaceRot , Cape Vaping Supplies.


What he said


----------



## BillW

Hehe smpl club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

That drip tip suits well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

BillW said:


> Hehe smpl club
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the color combination. I'll b enjoining you soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

they are all gone....pappa is unhappy. need some copper love. hint hint wink wink..... @Marzuq bring it with tomorrow @Cape vaping supplies you coming to join us as well???


----------

